# Vintage Stowa - Needs Good Home



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi All

Picked this up recently at a boot fair. Felt sorry for the old chap. Anyway my tastes being more 70's its a little old & small for me. It has plenty of WABI but winds & runs. & on a new after market leather.

So it needs a deserving home. The first yes please PM gets it gratis.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

lordofthefiles said:


> Hi All
> 
> Picked this up recently at a boot fair. Felt sorry for the old chap. Anyway my tastes being more 70's its a little old & small for me. It has plenty of WABI but winds & runs. & on a new after market leather.
> 
> So it needs a deserving home. The first yes please PM gets it gratis.


YES PLEASE PM'Sent


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

1250banditman said:


> lordofthefiles said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Its yours sir.. :thumbsup:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Steve

Your a star mate really nice gesture and much appreciated :thumbsup:

Thanks again

Dave


----------

